# Gotta get me one of my own...



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

So I'm sitting in the office, bored, a little edgy, and just generally wishing that I was already on vacation. The day is just stretching into eternity.

I decide to go out to lunch, so I grab myself a Cooper convertible, Hot Orange over Blue Leather, with a blue top. Florida Gator colors. GO GATORS!

It's such a beautiful day I drive through Laguna Canyon. What a kick in the pants this car is! The shifter is delightful, the handling is still crisp despite the added weight, and the power is adequate as long as you keep the revs up. The trick in this car is maintaining momentum, and the handling is more than sticky enough to let you do just that. Best yet, I glanced down a couple of times and saw that I was getting 99.9 mpg! Ok, so I was coasting downhill in 5th, but still...I was hard pressed to get the fuel economy below 25 mpg. The HK system is really quite good in this car, and somehow JACK-FM always has just the right song on.

Back in the office now and I'm genuinely refreshed...who knew this friggin' car could do that? Gotta get me one of my own...


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

it was whispering...buy me...buy me...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Or perhaps Phillipe was subliminally trying to sell us all one :bigpimp:


----------

